# feel guilty/bad over taking over people on the road



## sarahpink (28 Jun 2010)

as ive been getting faster on the roads have found that occasionly i have had to over take over bike users but i sometimes feel bad in doing so. how can i toughen up lol. does any else feel this way?


----------



## DavieB (28 Jun 2010)

It will be a long time before Im overtaking anyone, Ill tell you when it happens and how I felt. (if it happens)


----------



## Davidc (28 Jun 2010)

Just smile and say good morning or similar, if you want to show that you're not being aggressive or competitive.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it. Sure the other cyclists don't.


----------



## Mike! (28 Jun 2010)

I overtake quite a few and get overtaken myself too.

Neither bothers me but I have to say if I was overtaken by someone giving me a smile and a 'good morning'. I'd think they were taking the piss!

Just get on with your own pace !!!


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Jun 2010)

I am distraught if I am overtaken, so don't overtake me!!!!

(But don't worry, I always go as fast as I can, and if you were to overtake me, I'd not be at all upset, I'd just try to catch you again!)


----------



## HLaB (28 Jun 2010)

ianrauk said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. Sure the other cyclists don't.


Some do and desperately try to re-overtake but when they do you scalp them again and I don't feel bad about that


----------



## colinr (28 Jun 2010)

I aim to overtake every cyclist I see... something to amuse me on the commute 
(well, only the ones going the same way)


----------



## Willo (28 Jun 2010)

I felt the same, and have done both extremes. A cheery hello to an older guy one Sunday morning and, feeling a little awkward, really put the head down and really powered past on a commute the other morning to get it over and done with quickly. I think on the commute it's the latter, on a Sunday morning I'll exchange pleasantries. Suspect it'll be the other way round mostly for me though so I'll see what others do.

p.s. As an aside, well into a ride y'day I saw 2 guys up ahead on touring bikes and without thought picked up the pace to see if I could catch and pass them. Just as I got close behind them I had a blow out. Either they had scatter nails on the road, or the fairy was trying to tell me to be more respectful


----------



## Steve H (28 Jun 2010)

Still feeling chuffed that I haven't been overtaken by a jogger for a few weeks now!

Looking forward to the day I overtake a cyclist!


----------



## marinyork (29 Jun 2010)

A lot of overtakes this time of year. The solution is the winter .


----------



## taxing (29 Jun 2010)

When I first started cycling I felt bad when someone had to overtake me because that meant I was being slow and getting in their way, but after about 10 minutes on CycleChat I realised that the lycra warriors love overtaking, so I'm doing them a favour really.


----------



## jimboalee (29 Jun 2010)

I only wish there was another cyclist on my commute route for me to ride past.

What I shall have to do is post my Garmin Track if I ever ride along a fellow CC commuter's route.
It would be a 'soft scalp'...


----------



## nmcgann (29 Jun 2010)

taxing said:


> When I first started cycling I felt bad when someone had to overtake me because that meant I was being slow and getting in their way, but after about 10 minutes on CycleChat *I realised that the lycra warriors love overtaking*, so I'm doing them a favour really.



Oh yes 

I don't commute, but everyone else I see on a bike when I'm out for a training ride is fair game  The more expensive the bike or the faster the rider the more points I give myself.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jun 2010)

It depends on what they look like - if they really look as if they are struggling then I don't like to pass them too quickly or looking as if it was too easy ... whereas if they look as if they think they should be in the Tour de France then glide by trying to look completely effortless (note this is never uphill - cos I would be the person being over taken).

There are so many cyclists everyday on my routes that if I got stressed by being overtaken or overtaking I would be a gibbering wreck on the side of the road.


----------



## NormanD (29 Jun 2010)

Whats this - "Overtaking"- lark and how do I achieve it?

Can I buy it at Edinburgh cycles? and how much does it cost? 

Norm


----------



## guitarpete247 (29 Jun 2010)

I was out for a ride a couple of weeks back when I saw another cyclist pootling ahead of me. Don't see too many out in the sticks just the odd kids messing about or the old guys wobbling back from Sunday lunctime sesh. 
I just kept going and flew past her then realised she was wearing wellies so don't think that counts as a scalp. But when I glanced down at speedo I was doing 28, on the flat, which I thought wasn't bad after 13 miles of a 30 run. 
I know a lot of cyclists do get around the roads round here as we have routes 52 and 63 crossing only a few hundred yards from the house but I don't use those much as I need a circular route so don't meet any of the club riders I see as I'm driving.


----------



## jimboalee (29 Jun 2010)

As long as you overtake when it is safe to do so, and you do not cause the other cyclist to change speed or direction, its fine, have no worries.


----------



## guitarpete247 (29 Jun 2010)

I was about 6ft from her so no worries I might have spooked her. I think she was on her way home from the local stables. There are a lot of horsey types round here so local drivers are used to having to slow down when they see something slow in the road. This must make cycling here safer.


----------



## adds21 (29 Jun 2010)

Sometimes I overtake, sometimes I get overtaken. Doesn't really bother me. 

That said, I do occasionally get satisfaction from overtaking someone... Like the chap I overtook last week going up a long, steep hill which i wouldn't have thought it possible to cycle up a year or so ago. I gave him a cheery (albeit out of breath) "Tough this isn't it", as I went past (to which he replied with an equally friendly comment, so I don't think he thought I was taking the piss, which I wasn't).

I do sometimes, but not very often, overtake Lycia clad roadies, which is kinda nice (I ride a hybrid). But I have no problem with being overtaken myself.


----------



## mark barker (29 Jun 2010)

I'm always being overtaken, and I love to see the look of pride on their faces! (I'm normally on a trike with a trailer!)


----------



## Rebel Ian (29 Jun 2010)

I passed a guy up a smallish hill a while back. He was on a mountain bike and was obviously coming home from work. I said "evening" as I passed him and as the road flattened out about 30 seconds later he came past me, still on the smallest ring on his MTB, legs going 1000mph! I let him go and just chuckled to myself!


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Jun 2010)

I'd be suicidal if I felt bad for every cyclist I overtake, hah. Ive not been riding that long, but I must be doing close to double the speed of most people riding bikes on my commute, a lot of people cycle uncomfortably slow, just drop them and forget it. 

If they cared that much about speed they will train and get faster!


----------



## Captain (29 Jun 2010)

I do see a few cyclists on my commute and love overtaking them on the long parts of my route but there isn't actually much chance to get a legitamate overtake. 
I normally try not to pass people at traffic lights.
Sometimes, when we are stationary at the front of the cars I ask them if they want to go first or if I can go in front. 

There are a couple of people I regularly see on my commute that I feel differently about overtaking though. 
A lady that drives a touring bike, loaded panniers, high vis, helmet, lights in day - I feel bad for overtaking her as she keeps fair pace but is slow and cautious down hills. 
A bloke who rides wearing a Beret, chromed 'retro cruiser' bike, no lights/reflectors, doesn't ever look behind himself, goes through every red light without changing pace or looking around.

I overtake her as kindly as possible and only when it's really easy, but him I overtake aggressivly and try to stay as far in front as I can, although I get overtaken by him again as I wait for the lights which pisses me off


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Jun 2010)

Shout 'LOSER!' at the top of your voice as you go by.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jun 2010)

I’m so slow other cyclists think I’m showing off doing track stands


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (29 Jun 2010)

[quote name='swee'pea99']Shout 'LOSER!' at the top of your voice as you go by.[/QUOTE]
...if you want to guarantee that you hit a banana skin with your front wheel seconds later!


----------



## jimboalee (29 Jun 2010)

[quote name='swee'pea99']Shout 'LOSER!' at the top of your voice as you go by.[/QUOTE]

He was riding carefully through the broken glass you didn't see cus you was concentrating on getting past him...


----------



## Twiggy (29 Jun 2010)

Overtaking isn't a bad thing, it's usually safer than just sitting behind most. 

Just try to remember it's not a race, nor is it a group event. There is always someone faster, and someone slower.


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Jun 2010)

It _is_ a race and there _isn't_ someone faster. (Except for that bloke on a red Cannondale the other morning, gnash gnash.)


----------



## GrasB (29 Jun 2010)

If you overtake you overtake, just give reasonable room, normally I'm near the centre line, & shoulder check before pulling back in just incase the person you've overtaken is trying to race.



Twiggy said:


> There is always very very rarely someone faster, and someone slower.


fixed it for you


----------



## g00se (29 Jun 2010)

Don't worry about it. All the rules, etiquette and tips are here:

http://www.itsnotarace.org/


----------



## marzjennings (29 Jun 2010)

Always try and overtake as relaxed as possible, build up some speed and glide past if you can. If you can do it while reading a text message you score extra points.

I gotta admit I like chasing and passing roadies while out on the mountain bike. You can see 'em twitch as they hear my 2.5" knobble tyres 'brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr' as I come up behind up 'em.


----------



## g00se (29 Jun 2010)

Get a hed of steam up and try to go past them free-wheeling. Especially if the scalped is on a fixie.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Jun 2010)

colinr said:


> I aim to overtake every cyclist I see... something to amuse me on the commute
> (well, only the ones going the same way)



Ha! I love the idea that you'd u-turn, chase them down, then u-turn again and carry on your journey though. That'd show 'em.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Jun 2010)

The only time it bugs me is if I'm passed too close. 

Otherwise, it's all good.


----------



## Hont (29 Jun 2010)

Don't feel bad about overtaking someone, some don't take it well (appendage deficiency) but what are you going to do, slow down and follow them for unknown miles?

I expect to be overtaken and to overtake - depends on what I'm doing. My average speed can vary by about 5mph depending on whether I'm doing a long slow ride or a time trial.


----------



## HLaB (29 Jun 2010)

I just thought of another reason why not to feel bad when overtaking somebody; you are giving them the possibility to draft; surely that is a positive thing ;-)


----------



## SimonC (29 Jun 2010)

Came up behind somebody at traff lights on yesterdays ride home from work. I was in my commuting baggies disguise and on me winter bike, normally I'm a roadie, road race at weekends, chain gang etc.

This guy was on his spesh roubaix, assos kit etc, glanced over his shoulder then looked away and waited for lights to change. I sat on him for a mile or two while he was clearly bustin a gut to drop me, then put him to the sword once we both turned up the same hill

The joys of commuter racing, so shallow and so satisfying.

Anyway, I had to come to work on me carbon fibre race bike today, so somebody's gonna avit on the way home


----------



## sarahpink (29 Jun 2010)

thanks for all the responses, reckon with time will feel more confident about it


----------



## Jezston (29 Jun 2010)

I overtook a female cyclist this morning, and feel a bit badly about it ... although it wasn't the overtaking I felt bad about it was the sarcy "we're supposed to stop at red lights, too!" comment I made overtaking her before riding off, after she had really dangerously jumped a red light right into fast moving traffic coming in from a side road.

I probably could have said it in a less sarcastic passive-agressive fashion, especially as I sped off straight away after saying it without giving her time to reply, but ... whatever.


----------



## abbie (29 Jun 2010)

I'm a newish commuter, usually the one being overtaken, overtook someone for the first time today and it felt good!

There's loads of lights on my route (shared cyclepath), if I'm waiting with another cyclist I always wait for them to go first expecting them to be much quicker than me but he pootled off slowly and didn't pick up the pace so I just gave him a wide berth and went on by.


----------



## addictfreak (29 Jun 2010)

What's it like to be overtaken? 

Seriously, it never really happens to me as a rule. Mind I don't see many cyclists on my travels anyway.


----------



## ManiaMuse (29 Jun 2010)

Nothing bad about overtaking people I think?

As long as you give them plenty of room and do a few shoulder checks to make it obvious to traffic behind that you want to overtake the cyclist as well.

I tend to give a bit more room if I'm passing a cycling family/children and also teens on MTBs/BMXs with the seatposts ridiculously low. If you are comfortably cycling at a particular speed and someone in front is going slower than that then I can't see anything wrong with overtaking them as long as it's all safe and sensible.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jun 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> The only time it bugs me is if I'm passed too close.



The only time it bugs me is if they make the effort to pass me and then slow down immediately in front.

Oh - just remembered another time... if they don't have mudguards and its wet!!! If you are going to pass me like that then definitely keep moving very fast.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Jun 2010)

summerdays said:


> The only time it bugs me is if they make the effort to pass me and then slow down immediately in front.


Just overtake them, I guess...


> Oh - just remembered another time... if they don't have mudguards and its wet!!! If you are going to pass me like that then definitely keep moving very fast.


Arg, yes - i hate that


----------



## Jmetz (29 Jun 2010)

This is the best part of cyclying by far!


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Jun 2010)

No prisoners! No prisoners!


----------



## JNR (29 Jun 2010)

I haven't seen many cyclists on my travels since getting the bike, which I admit is only about 60-70 miles. I've seen a few, I overtook a few (some were cycling on the pavement...) but mostly I've noticed a strange pattern forming whilst on the road bike...

I always give other cyclists on the road a little knod or thumbs up, just for the good feeling it gives when I get them. Road bikes under 50ish years old always give a nod, usually a smile and a thumbs up. Great feeling when that happens. I swear I peddle faster. Road bikes over 50 don't do it as often. Hybrids often don't. Mountain bikes never do.

Is that what cycling is like on the roads? Is there some sort of etiquette as to who nods to who?


----------



## gavintc (29 Jun 2010)

I have a long straight and flat finish to my commute. It is about 8 km long and I regularly come across roadies on my way home. I often overtake and then you can hear the gear changes and the breathing as they hold your wheel. It amuses me that are not prepared to share the work and then I know when they will try to put in the killer overtake as the road takes a slight rise into our village. I am usually ready for it and will at times cycle on through the village to ensure that I can re-overtake. Sad I know, but you have to keep the scalp tally up to a reasonable level.


----------



## joanna (30 Jun 2010)

I often overtake other riders, only for them to overtake me at red traffic lights. I seem to be the only one to stop to wait at the lights.


----------



## Benthedoon (1 Jul 2010)

colinr said:


> I aim to overtake every cyclist I see... something to amuse me on the commute
> (well, only the ones going the same way)



+1, if I see a lone cyclist in the distance or, even better, a small group, I ride my little legs off in order to catch and destroy!!! erm, sorry, I mean overtake. 
Being overtaken just spurs me on to try harder and put the work on to get better/ faster.


----------



## jimboalee (2 Jul 2010)

Go on a 100km Audax.

Check the riders list just before the start.

Give them a couple of minutes start and then you leave last.

Count them off as you ride past them.


1 point for a child.
2 points for a tourer with full mudguards.
3 points for a woman on a race bike wearing a trade jersey or non-club jersey.
4 points for a bloke on a race bike wearing a trade jersey or non-club jersey.
5 points for rider wearing a club jersey.

10 points for a young t**t on a sub 20lb £2000 racebike with all the trade kit and four bottles of energy drink.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jul 2010)

Most of the riders i see are generally tootling along at a leisurely pace so i tend to breeze past them with a cheery greeting.
If i get overtaken its generally by someone in a local club kit and they have not got 15llbs+ in panniers and bags strapped to their bike so i do not get to miffed, mind you they could be a bit nicer about it .

Once had a guy on a slicked hybrid wheel sucking then overtaking at junctions but he could not get away and was going maybe 2 MPH slower than my normal pace.He looked maybe 20 years younger though


----------



## ramses (2 Jul 2010)

Na, just sail on by. Most don't mind, you cycle at your own pace, if it's faster than others then so be it. I overtake quite a few, and on occasion get passed. It doesn't bother me. Well not unless I'm in a race of course! :-)


----------



## hotmetal (3 Jul 2010)

I never feel _bad_ about overtaking or being overtaken, but if I'm overtaking I do feel sensitive to people's pride, and try to do it with plenty of space and not pedalling like I wanna be Lance Armstrong. I might be a bit miffed if I was overtaken on my road bike by a mountainbiker but that's never happened. However, if I'm on my mountainbike I get great amusement from chasing any roadies that aren't going fast enough! If people really get the hump about being overtaken safely, then they have personality defects that are not my fault . I notice this especially overtaking 50+ blokes in sportscars and young lads in hot hatches (when I'm on my 1 litre Yamaha, not the Giant TCR!) I also sometimes notice that people who are dawdling about in expensive cars get humpy when I overtake them (safely of course) in my Skoda. 

I usually say hello to people I go past if they look 'normal', so I don't end up looking like I'm the one who 'has to' overtake, but there's no way I'm going to sit behind someone for ?? miles if they're not doing a reasonable pace. (I'm often late for work anyway, why make it worse?). Bu if I think their pace is close enough that I'll look a tit for overtaking, then I let them carry on in front, but you have to decide how many mph you're prepared to sacrifice for politeness. 

Our Saturday group went out today for 45 miles at a 19.5 average today so we did overtake a fair number of other roadie groups, which is always slightly embarrassing and can get messy if you get entangled. One bloke was in full Mark Cavendish kit and the guy I was riding alongside was sort of good-humouredly taking the pee "Oh, look, it's Mark Cavendish!" The net result of this was that said "Cavalike" then felt compelled to sprint past our entire group (and we were doing nearly 30!) before almost crashing into the back of two horse riders! By then he seemed to be too tired to catch up, and in any case had left his mates behind, so off we went again. That's a situation I wouldn't fancy getting into! I think all parties concerned took it all in good humour, but… 

All in all, do it nicely and don't feel bad. 
Most people aren't that bothered, they usually prefer to have you go past rather than feel under pressure to speed up themselves. Plus they might get to draught you for a bit, which may be fun for them if they're 'up for it'.


----------



## Banjo (3 Jul 2010)

GrasB said:


> If you overtake you overtake, just give reasonable room, normally I'm near the centre line, & shoulder check before pulling back in just incase the person you've overtaken is trying to race.
> 
> 
> fixed it for you



plus one to giving room as you pass Some of the dodgiest things to overtake me have been other cyclists.


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Jul 2010)

Usually overtaken by wiry old blokes racing bikes which I don't hear coming so always get a shock. Happy to shout a greeting and a few words [if I have tim!]


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (4 Jul 2010)

In my yooof I rode a moped, limited to 30mph. I'll never forget the humiliation of being overtaken by a cyclist. I could see him coming up behind me and I was screaming at my moped for more mph to no avail.

He nodded to me as he overtook me ..... I bet he laughed all the way home!
Ruth


----------



## plainlazy (5 Jul 2010)

It's all on here !


http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12575770


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Jul 2010)

hotmetal said:


> people who are dawdling about in expensive cars get humpy when I overtake them (safely of course) in my Skoda.



I learned to drive in a 20 year old Triumph Herald, and was on the motorway once with one of my ('rather odd') compilation tapes on the go. For some reason I decided to overtake this shiny new BMW, which I did, with the car straining and shuddering at every seam as it reached its pedal-to-the-metal maximum of about 82MPH. Just as we cleared it, the Dambuster's theme came on at full volume. (I suppose you had to be there. )


----------



## hotmetal (6 Jul 2010)

and  for good measure!


----------



## Bella83 (6 Jul 2010)

I really like over taking people it makes me smile.
If i'm over taken i don't really care as i'm not that good


----------



## kaillum (7 Jul 2010)

i regularly get overtaken... 

4 mile each way commute on my pig iron Apollo.. average about 13mph according to mapmyride...

would be nice if I got a cheery hello or wave but most just head down and sail past...


----------



## homercles (8 Jul 2010)

I get overtaken by roadies quite often and because I am on a MTB I expect them to be a fair bit quicker. I only wish they veered off onto a bridleway once in a while so I could get my own back!!

I find most fellow cyclists to be courteous and friendly but then I rarely ride in built up areas, and have never come across anyone who took offense when I went passed. Arrogant car drivers that simply have to come passed as soon as possible, even if they are about to stop at a set of lights, or won't give you room away from the kerb or let you pull out to make a turn are easily the biggest annoyance.


----------

